# Which Building?? [Fairmont]



## garzagoer (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all, my wife and I are heading to sunchaser Fairmont oct.20-27.
    We are wondering which building would be better to stay in?
We have reserved a 2bdr unit thru RCI and will be driving there from central Alberta. 
     Neither of us have been to that area of the mountains before. We have visited Banff and Canmore several times, but are really looking forward to this area and Invermere. 
       Thanks in advance for any info for us in regards to the resort or things to see.
          Very excited!! Todd and Gi.


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 27, 2013)

garzagoer said:


> Hi all, my wife and I are heading to sunchaser Fairmont oct.20-27.
> We are wondering which building would be better to stay in?
> We have reserved a 2bdr unit thru RCI and will be driving there from central Alberta.
> Neither of us have been to that area of the mountains before. We have visited Banff and Canmore several times, but are really looking forward to this area and Invermere.
> ...



Sunchaser has 3 separate resorts at Fairmont Hot Springs:  Hillside, Riverside and Riverview.  Which one did you exchange into?  
All three are in the middle of a dispute with owners with some renovations started but I don't know if any have been completed.   I was at Riverside in May but personally would go to any of the other non-Sunchaser resorts in the area (Fairmont to Radium Hot Springs) until they get everything sorted out.  

Sue


----------



## Meow (Sep 28, 2013)

Late October is a slow time for Fairmont.  The resort should be half empty.  At check-in request a unit that has recently been renovated.  Check out Tripadvisor.com for comments from people who have stayed there recently.  The mess that is going on between the timeshare lessees and Northwynd should not affect your visit.


----------



## garzagoer (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks, that's good to know. I have been reading a lot about the whole Fairmont ordeal. 
 We have reserved a two bdr at riverview, hopefully we still have some of this great fall weather when we arrive in October.
Really, we are mostly going for some peace and relaxation, really hoping to be able to do a little sight seeing and walking near by. 
   Thanks again for the info, and if there is something anyone would like to know about the resort while we are there, just let me know


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm still reeling from the fact that you live in Alberta and have never been to the Invermere area.  I spent 11 summers in a trailer on a lake there. Of course in Lacombe you have lakes.

Riverview is the newest and therefore has the nicest furnishings of the entire resort.  The downside is it is across the river from the main buildings with the pool and rec center.  Could you walk, absolutely, will you not likely because it's so easy to just jump in your car.

As previously mentioned this will be slow season.  Things not to miss include the hot pools up the road, the hike up to the hoodoos, a day trip to Kimberly for shopping and German food, and the Saturday market in Invermere if it is still on in October(I kind of doubt it).  The movie theatre in Invermere is a blast from the past.  All movies start at 8 and if something looks interesting go.  I believe this may close soon due to a change that all theaters have to be digital(?) soon and the family run business may not be able to afford it.  It will be a great loss to the community if it closes.

We were lake people so spent most of our time at the beach or on the seadoo.  Never even went to one of the many great golf courses in the area.  Have you heard of the natural hot pools called Lussier?  They are south of the resort past Canal Flats I believe almost all of the way to Whiteswan Lake.  I think there are five pools of varying temperatures that are next to the creek for a cold water dip in between.  They used to be difficult to find but are well marked now with washrooms by the parking lot at the top. Do not miss Whiteswan Lake if you go to the pools I think it is one of the most beautiful lakes in the area.  

Buy your food before you go or you will be sorry.  Same goes for alcohol.  You know they call BC bring cash.  Kitchens are well equipped with everything you need.  In Fairmont there is a Greek food place that is awesome but I don't know if it will be open in late October.  It is a hole in the wall but has great food.

I'm caught up in the Fairmont fiasco but refuse to let it kill my enjoyment of the area.

Enjoy
Joan


----------



## garzagoer (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Joan for all the great tips. We have spent most of our time in the Okanogan  area, as we have very good friends that moved there from Lacombe. 
     This will be our first go at RCI last calls, we bought a TS in Mexico earlier this year while we were in PV. We are both really excited to visit the Kootney area and will definitely be checking out lessier hot springs, looks really cool when I googled it. 
      Thanks again 
            Todd and Gi


----------

